# A Short Seascape



## Andy B (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Here's a short piece that I've just finished writing where I've been able to concentrate on the notes, rather than brief/picture/keeping a producer happy.

http://www.andrewblaney.com/index/VI/Seascape.mp3

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## lux (Dec 14, 2009)

So nice indeed, thanks Andy for sharing this. 

Luca


----------



## Rob (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah Andy, a beautiful impressionist picture of the sea... I visualize boats floating, waves, ships, winds... refreshing

Roberto


----------



## Ed (Dec 14, 2009)

:shock: :shock: 


I know theres only 2 replies so far but this is an AWESOME mockup as well as really gorgeous. Reminds me of Goldenthal.

The only thing letting it down is perhaps the solo strings in a couple of places.


----------



## dogforester (Dec 14, 2009)

ah, the sea, every composers favourite muse, well that and porridge. Wonderful work Andy and lovely use of the tubular bells. You know you should do this professionally. :D


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Dec 14, 2009)

Fabulous piece of music Andy. Really lovely Ravel / Debussy vibe there.  Excellent.


----------



## JBacal (Dec 14, 2009)

Excellent work!

Best,
Jay


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 14, 2009)

I loved listening to that! Great colors and sound.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 14, 2009)

very cool indeed.


----------



## Andy B (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for all of your comments. 

Listening back to it, it does sound a bit like the love child of Britten and Debussy :lol: 

Andy.


----------



## Ed (Dec 15, 2009)

Listen to Goldenthals "Sphere" sounds a LOT like that to me. (not saying Goldenthal didnt rip anyone off )

Anyway awesome work again I dont know why more people arent more excited by it. Sounds like real music


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 15, 2009)

Great mockup Andy! Nice writing and sonics - real class.


----------



## Andy B (Dec 15, 2009)

Ed @ Tue Dec 15 said:


> Listen to Goldenthals "Sphere" sounds a LOT like that to me. (not saying Goldenthal didnt rip anyone off )



I don't know any of Goldenthal's scores, so I'll take a listen.



Ed @ Tue Dec 15 said:


> Sounds like real music



Thanks Ed, you couldn't have paid me a bigger compliment. I finally feel like I'm getting to the stage where I can listen to my mock ups without cringing at the samples and just enjoy the music. o-[][]-o 

Andy.


----------



## re-peat (Dec 15, 2009)

Frederick Russ @ Tue Dec 15 said:


> Great mockup Andy! Nice writing and sonics - real class.


Indeed. This is really very good.


----------



## NedK (Dec 16, 2009)

Beautiful work Andy. A real pleasure to hear.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, very beautiful work, Andy!

I have downloaded it


----------



## Alex Temple (Dec 17, 2009)

Excellent composition, great orchestration, and a formidable mockup! I hope you get to compose music for its own end more often.


----------



## leslieq (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice, it's so great to hear something other than a smash-n-grab drums track. Real skill and talent.

Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Andy B (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks again for all of your comments.

Most of the strings are custom samples, though the solo 'cello is the LASS first desk.
Woodwind are a mixture of EWQLSO, VSL and custom (flute & oboe). 
Brass are a mixture of custom and SAM Orchestral Brass.
Percussion is all True Strike 1 & 2.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Sovereign (Dec 17, 2009)

This is just excellent, really love it!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 18, 2009)

Terrific Music!

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Dec 18, 2009)

This was truly wonderful to listen to, Andy. Great sonic painting and a very respectable musical voice. The mock-up is impeccable, and you've done a good job demonstrating that part of a mock-up's realism comes from good writing and not from some magical and nonexistant property of sound libraries to turn turds into beauties.

Really well done, thanks very much for sharing!


----------



## Steve Martin (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Andrew,

this sounds just amazing! 

Wonderful writing for orchestra. 

Thanks for sharing this with us.


Steve :D


----------



## Mr Greg G (Dec 19, 2009)

One of the best orchestral mock ups I could hear in a long time!! Thanks and congrats! It's a shame it only lasts 3'30. 

I can see you're using some custom samples, may you elaborate on those? Did you plan a recording session with classical musicians and recorded them?


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Dec 19, 2009)

Andy,

This is top-notch. Lovely music.

Btw - Are you the Andy who studied at Bournemouth under Stephen?

Tanuj.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 19, 2009)

How could I miss this? Andy's back!!!! I love Debussy, and I could swear there's some Goldsmith influence in there as well. Anyhow, more importantly, it's yours and you should be really proud. Stands on its own without images (except those we project so gladly in our mind when we hear Seascape). Bravo! =o


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Dec 20, 2009)

Wonderful work, Andy. Writing, balance, sequence, mix -- all top notch. 

I don't want to know how long it took you to achieve that sound... it really made for an effortless listen. I only wish you'd post more stuff.


----------



## Andy B (Dec 21, 2009)

Mr Pringles @ Sat Dec 19 said:


> One of the best orchestral mock ups I could hear in a long time!! Thanks and congrats! It's a shame it only lasts 3'30.
> 
> I can see you're using some custom samples, may you elaborate on those? Did you plan a recording session with classical musicians and recorded them?



Yes. A group from this forum recorded some custom stuff and I've done some things with a few others as well.

Andy.


----------



## Andy B (Dec 21, 2009)

vibrato @ Sat Dec 19 said:


> Btw - Are you the Andy who studied at Bournemouth under Stephen?
> 
> Tanuj.



I'm the same Andy. Have we met?


----------



## sherief83 (Dec 29, 2009)

Aamzing samples you have there! I'm extremely impressed sir! I've sent you a PM!


----------



## Pietro (Dec 30, 2009)

Excellent writing, and mockup!

Impressionism in it's best. Love it!

- Piotr


----------

